# What kind of Englander Wood Stove do I have?



## Leighc3 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have an Englander Wood Stove. It was in my home when I moved in. I can't find any serial number, model number of any kind. The only thing I have is located on the door of the wood stove itself. 
It says:
 Englander
Patented
D249807
I need an owners manual & cleaning/care instructions


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2015)

A picture would help


----------



## Leighc3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Leighc3 said:


> I have an Englander Wood Stove. It was in my home when I moved in. I can't find any serial number, model number of any kind. The only thing I have is located on the door of the wood stove itself.
> It says:
> Englander
> Patented
> ...





begreen said:


> A picture would help





begreen said:


> A picture would help


I have tried to post pics..too large (?)


----------



## Leighc3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's a pic. Hopefully it'll come through


----------



## Leighc3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's another


----------



## Leighc3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Lastly


----------



## mellow (Nov 23, 2015)

That sure is an old one, try going through this manual and see if any of these models match, they made a bunch of different ones in the 80's, can't say I have seen one like that before with the rear vent.

http://www.heatredefined.com/assets/images/general/OldWoodStoves.pdf


----------



## Leighc3 (Nov 23, 2015)

My house is an old farmhouse..built in 1874!!


----------



## mellow (Nov 23, 2015)

Your best bet would be to give englander a call, they should be able to get you the model and maybe a manual.

They are not to far away from you,  (800) 245-6489
service@englanderstoves.com


----------



## blackcreek (Feb 2, 2017)

I have this exact stove.  Any new info about it?      In the picture your's appears to be missing the little squirrel cage fan that blows up through that rectangular housing on the side


----------

